# Help with accuracy



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Need some help. I have been shooting for about a few months now using two different sling shots, A+ Ps2 and a Saunders Hawk with Tex's grip and express bands. I shoot with the sling shot forks horrizontal, no cant, I seem to be right on vertically with my shots and just have to adjust up or down for distance. Occasionally I get a flyer left or right. I think I may be introducing tourque to the sling and causing more strech on one band. Does this seem right? Any tips on maintaining a square to the target grip? My release was a little weird at first due to the fact that I have been shooting handguns for years and tended to squese off the shot. I had one fork hit when the marble sliped down to the bottom of the pouch as I was slowly releasing pressure . No more of that, quick release now.
Phil


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Take a look at your shooting form in a mirror or video yourself while shooting. Most of my improvement has seemed to come from taking care with pouch release.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Use the 1/2 inch white glass shot and keep your target at 10 to 15 feet close till you get your style down. Tilt your shooter farward a bit like your pointing with it. Practive close targets.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Release the shot like you would release a butterfly and keep your thumb straight. -- Tex


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

yes, record yourself shooting. your forum is the most important thing of shooting. perfect that and keep working on your release and you will be shooting like a sniper in no time


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

not to hard for slap.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Phil,

When you come over, we'll have to tape you.. If you shoot at 90 degrees and got the left and right aim right, all you have to do is adjust for up and down. This takes a while to get to being second nature. I have been shooting for a few months just like you and I'm just beginning to get decent shots.

This sport is so dynamic. Wait until it's winter when the bands are cold. Nature will throw you another curve ball.

See you on the 21st.









Peresh


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks Guys, looking forward to the Long Island shoot on the 21st, based on list of whose coming I am sure there will be a great opportunity to observe and learn. Still having an occasional wild flyer and I am posititive now it is in the release. Working on it every day, shooting twice a day around 30 to 50 shots a session. Working from 10 meters and getting more consistent with practice. BTW just re read my original post and it may be confusing. When I said the forks were held horrisontal I meant fork tips, no angular cant at all.
Phil


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

phil, thats what you need to do. if you keep it up i think you will do great at the slingshot tournament in may


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

UPDATE: Well, just came up with a new practice routine that has really helped with my consistancy at 10 meters. I start at 5 meters and shoot 5 shots, then move to about 7.5 meters and shoot another 5 then 10 meters and shoot 20 shots. It helps me visualize the the instinctive sight picture. Groups are getting smaller and pouch release is getting better all the time. Paying attention to how my 5/8 marble sits in the pouch and being very consious of my arm extension and anchor and a clean release seems easier. I think mentally that hitting on the first 5 to 10 shots at a closer range has a posititive effect and builds confidance as I move back. Shooting 3 times a day now.
Phil


----------

